# Υπεύθυνος για το νόμο



## tropicalia

Καλησπέρα,

πώς θα μπορούσα να μεταφράζω στα ισπανικά (η αγγλικά αν δεν γίνεται ισπανικά) "Υπεύθυνος για το νόμο" σε μια σύμβαση εργασίας; Αναφέρεται στον εργοδότη.

ευχαριστώ πολύ!


----------



## qnk

Yo diría *responsable legal. *Es lo que a primera vista parece, pero no soy ningún experto en leyes ni conozco el contexto. Espera mejores aportaciones.


----------



## tropicalia

Yo había pensado algo parecido: "reponsable ante la ley", pero tampoco sé cuál es el término legal.
muchas gracias


----------



## zoetsa

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=2317931


----------



## tropicalia

Thanks!
.......


----------



## tropicalia

Συγνώμη που ξαναπαίρνω αυτό, έχω καί μια άλλη απορία σχετικά με τον όρο: "αγορανομικός υπεύθυνος" θα ήταν συνώνυμος με τον "υπεύθυνος για το νόμο" ή έχει διαφορετική σημασία;


----------



## Perseas

Αγορανομία είναι η δημόσια υπηρεσία που ελέχει τις αγορές και τις πωλήσεις προϊόντων-υπηρεσιών. Νομίζω ότι οι αρμοδιότητες του υπεύθυνου για το νόμο δεν έχουν να κάνουν μόνο με αγορές και πωλήσεις. Αυτό, βέβαια, δε σημαίνει ότι ο αγορανομικός υπεύθυνος και ο υπεύθυνος για το νόμο δεν μπορεί να είναι το ίδιο πρόσωπο.


----------



## tropicalia

Για αυτό είχα απορίες. Ευχαριστώ για την βοήθεια.


----------

